# Litter Pictures from Breeder



## Sue T (Aug 1, 2012)

Hello again. I have my name down at a number of breeders for a cockapoo puppy from a working dog. One of the breeders I am interested in has had a litter, and I have said I am very interested in the particular colour, and have put my name down on the list. I would be due to actually visit and choose in a couple of weeks at 5 weeks old. However, I am still waiting for pictures of the full litter which are now three weeks old. Therefore, just to ask for the people out here who have had a puppy, from a customer service perspective,what would be a reasonable time to wait for a picture? I look forward to hearing your comments.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I never got a picture. I just visited mine at 4 weeks.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

I got pictures as soon as I asked for them. Of all the litter too, however I had fully committed to buying a pup from the litter so perhaps that was why.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I had pics a few days after they were born of the whole litter and mum and then an update pic each week of the whole litter until we picked, although we never knew which ones were boys or girls, etc. However, once we had picked our puppy, we only got one more update pic just before we collected her but had taken our own pics at the time of choosing. I would expect to be able to see a pic by 3 weeks if I requested it. I'm sure most breeders would want to take some pics of their newborn pups anyway. x


----------



## Sam1 (Mar 6, 2012)

I too got pictures as soon as they were born....it might be worth just asking again. I can imagine having puppies is hard work and time consuming...sometimes people think theyve done something when they haven't. It wouldn't hurt a gentle polite nudge email or phone call to ask again. I'm sure your breeder will apologise and you'll soon have a photo! It feels like a long wait but like all of us, you'll get there! Have fun choosing! It's a lovely time. Let us know what you go for! 

Sam x

Sam x


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi Sue, 

What exciting news – may I ask which breeder you have decided to go for in the end? 

I have to admit that being really very impatient I badgered our breeder for a weekly photo – I think she got a bit exasperated with me. Like Sam said it’s hard work and time-consuming raising puppies! 


When we eventually went to meet the puppies at five weeks the breeder explained that her reluctance to send photos when the puppies were newly born is that, like many baby things, puppies go through a bit of an ugly phase and bare no resemblance to how they look as adults! 

I've a link on my blog with photos from four days: http://abfabcockapoo.wordpress.com/images/ 

Whilst it was exciting for me (because the time from the puppies being born to the date we were due to take ours home seemed to go so slowly) I wouldn’t be surprised if our breeder breathed a sigh of relief once it was all over!

To your original question – I think, like Sam, that you should gently nudge for a photo. Liklihood is that the breeder has forgotten, nothing sinister. 

Regards

Victoria


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

In all honesty photos are more to do with the technical skills of the breeder and I would be far more interested in what health tests were done to the parents and how the pups are being raised than photos or otherwise.


----------



## Sue T (Aug 1, 2012)

2ndhandgal said:


> In all honesty photos are more to do with the technical skills of the breeder and I would be far more interested in what health tests were done to the parents and how the pups are being raised than photos or otherwise.



Hi. Yes I quite agree with your comments. I made a spreadsheet of the reputable breeders, and then telephoned a number against the key criteria of a good puppy breeder for a cockapoo. However, the breeder who has the litter, lives 160 miles away from me, so I would like to have an idea of what the pups look like given of course that they will change in time. I would also hope that this will help me to bond with the breeder and the pups.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Health tests are most definitely the most important factor but there's nothing nicer than seeing a litter pic of a possible future pup. I agree it definitely helps with the bonding process as otherwise it can feel a bit clinical. x


----------



## Pippyper (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi we just picked our cockapoo Rufus today at 4 weeks. We were sent pictures at 2 days old of the whole litter. We had paid a deposit and met the mother after the pregnancy was confirmed though. It was lovely to see the puppies but we did pick a completely different puppy after meeting them though as you really can't see their character in photos. 

Sarah

Ps must change my user name now that 'pip' is 'Rufus'!!!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

I think we were sent pictures pretty quickly after we'd showed interest, we knew we wanted girls so the first pictures of the litter with Izzie was of the three girls only, but with Poppy we knew we wanted a dark apricot girl so we got pictures of her, but in the beginning we didn't know it was a girl so we were leaning to a black girl who we had a picture of, but when we were told about Poppy it was a no brainer 

I loved seeing pictures because it just makes it feel so real! But i'm sure the breeder will get around to it, i'm sure it's very time consuming with a litter of pups to look after allday, I would just remind the breeder politely


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

wellerfeller said:


> I got pictures as soon as I asked for them. Of all the litter too, however I had fully committed to buying a pup from the litter so perhaps that was why.


Same here my breeders been great, I put a deposit down at just over a week old because everything was perfect and mum and dad were wonderful dogs! I've received pics whenever I've asked and updates. Had a great experience so far, collect my little boy next Friday.....whoop whoop!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bunty (Apr 17, 2012)

I've been a nag bag and had pics every week and half! I have been in touch with our breeder 7 months while weve waited for the right time(holiday etc taken into consideration!)Just awaiting a video ATM!
I can imagine like others have said its crazy busy looking after pups-especially for the breeder to ensure they have all the right positive experiences while they're ickle!
I don't think there's anything wrong in a little polite pestering! It's such a loooong wait and the pics are just about getting me through it! Good luck-post pics pls when they arrive!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Nag bag... Hahaha that so made me laugh! You are right though it's such a long wait and the pics do help get you through! I feel like an expectant mummy, lol! I'm driving my husband mad!!! X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bunty (Apr 17, 2012)

JasperBlack said:


> Nag bag... Hahaha that so made me laugh! You are right though it's such a long wait and the pics do help get you through! I feel like an expectant mummy, lol! I'm driving my husband mad!!! X
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Me too! Two weeks and counting everyday! Got a video yesterday and I swear it's made the wait worse! Everything is laid out ready... Bed toys,treats in bags, more toys, food, hooves, stag bars, shampoo, oh the list is endless! I think I may have an addiction-imagine what it'll be like when they're here!


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Get LOTS of sleep next week!! You will need a reserve of it . . lol


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Hahaha, cage and bed ready and waiting him and a cupboard full of toys brushes, wipes, towel, shampoo, bowls, even a rubber tooth brush! just got to get stag bars!







Just needs puppy jasper! 
What are we like, lol x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Lucky Jasper.....that bed looks extremely cosy! x


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

JasperBlack said:


> Hahaha, cage and bed ready and waiting him and a cupboard full of toys brushes, wipes, towel, shampoo, bowls, even a rubber tooth brush! just got to get stag bars!
> View attachment 3249
> 
> Just needs puppy jasper!
> ...


I like his bed, can I ask were you purchased it from xx


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

JasperBlack said:


> Hahaha, cage and bed ready and waiting him and a cupboard full of toys brushes, wipes, towel, shampoo, bowls, even a rubber tooth brush! just got to get stag bars!
> View attachment 3249
> 
> Just needs puppy jasper!
> ...


Ahhh.. I could jump into that bed myself!!! 
It is very like the one Molly had.. She loved it and never chewed at it at all.. Just outgrew it


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

I know, I keep looking at it, it looks soo cosy! I like that the cover comes off for washing, let's hope he's as good as Molly and doesn't destroy it, lol x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Sue T said:


> Hello again. I have my name down at a number of breeders for a cockapoo puppy from a working dog. One of the breeders I am interested in has had a litter, and I have said I am very interested in the particular colour, and have put my name down on the list. I would be due to actually visit and choose in a couple of weeks at 5 weeks old. However, I am still waiting for pictures of the full litter which are now three weeks old. Therefore, just to ask for the people out here who have had a puppy, from a customer service perspective,what would be a reasonable time to wait for a picture? I look forward to hearing your comments.


Some breeders may not be so good at sending photos and updates etc, all breeders are different .. 

However I really do like breeders with websites, blogs, facebook groups and access to email to update new or potential owners as I think this makes the whole experience much more fun and enjoyable for the new puppy owners, plus it is an open way to breed. 

Hey breeding is hard work, and I truly take my hat off to anyone who breeds well, as it is exhausting and emotional too, but to do a quick update and a few photos can be done by the busiest breeder.. good breeders don’t get much sleep whilst caring for puppies for 8 weeks, so therefore it is possible to do a quick update whilst sitting and watching mum and litter 

When I buy a puppy, I do like to find a good breeder, one who cares about their breeding, health tests both parents and yes one that keeps me fully updated with photos and videos too .. it makes getting your puppy so much more fun and buying a puppy is very exciting ... 

Totally agree that health testing on all breeding dogs is most important, but I do like the fun photos and updates too .... maybe I just want the whole package to be good ...

Oh I do go on .. sorry ..


Sue T, I hope you get a lovely update from your breeder soon .. enjoy yourpuppy experience xxx


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Honey's breeder wasn't into masses of updates...I did hint at Facebook, etc, but he didn't take the hint lol! However, they were an extremely busy farming family so I let it go and was really happy with everything otherwise but I do think a Facebook page is just brilliant and an excellent way for the new puppy owners to keep in touch afterwards. I was thinking of starting a Facebook page for Honey and then asking them to pass on the details to the other owners to join if they wish. It is so nice to be able to see how the other puppies are getting on. x


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Have you had any pictures yet sue?


----------



## Sue T (Aug 1, 2012)

Thank you so much for your response. I'm afraid I am very much a "service orientated" person, and realise that not everyone is the same! I have put huge emphasis on the relevant key checks and because I walk daily quite a bit, I would like a pup from a working cocker mum, who hopefully has lots of energy. Therefore I have been a bit more limited with my choice of breeder than if I wanted a pup from "show" or "working" background. I am however going to see another breeder this week who has pups and have my fingers crossed. I have in fact received pics already without even asking!


----------



## Sue T (Aug 1, 2012)

JoJo said:


> Some breeders may not be so good at sending photos and updates etc, all breeders are different ..
> 
> However I really do like breeders with websites, blogs, facebook groups and access to email to update new or potential owners as I think this makes the whole experience much more fun and enjoyable for the new puppy owners, plus it is an open way to breed.
> 
> ...


Hello. Thank you for your response. I have placed a reply message below. Sorry, I thought I had attached it to your message! Kind regards/Sue


----------



## Sue T (Aug 1, 2012)

Janev1000 said:


> Honey's breeder wasn't into masses of updates...I did hint at Facebook, etc, but he didn't take the hint lol! However, they were an extremely busy farming family so I let it go and was really happy with everything otherwise but I do think a Facebook page is just brilliant and an excellent way for the new puppy owners to keep in touch afterwards. I was thinking of starting a Facebook page for Honey and then asking them to pass on the details to the other owners to join if they wish. It is so nice to be able to see how the other puppies are getting on. x


Hi there. I have had a look at some Facebook pages from cockapoo breeders, and I agree it is so useful to see pictures of the different colours of the pups and at different ages too. What a wonderful forum this is! I wouldn't have known where to start if I hadn't been looking at all the interesting posts and threads. Kind regards/Sue


----------

